# 2000 Kodiak Question...



## bulldog44

2000 Kodiak 400 Ultramatic

This Kodiak was left out in elements and not run for a year. I'm just trying to track down and fix things...so far so good, but need some help.

Did not have 4WD until I found a unconnected plug in front fender compartment and connected it the next day.
Is this plug also the wiring connection to the fan? While riding Saturday for the first time, temp light came on and did not hear the fan running... temp light went off once I started to go and got air flowing through radiator. The fan may work now since I connected the plug, but I've not gotten it hot enough to find out.

Thanks for any help on this.
Bulldog44...

UPDATE...
I will find out tomorrow if the fan works...only asked if anyone knew so I could get ahead on fixing it before this weekend.
Got some hunting club work so I should get her hot enough to find out.
Thanks!
Bulldog44...


----------



## gpinjason

I could not get my fan to come on until I rode it for a while. I have a 2001 that also sat for a while in the elements. Had to replace a few electrical connectors and stuff, but got it back running again. The guy that had it said he parked it cuz it was overheating, so I was worried about the Fan. But after I pulled it apart, the radiator was packed with mud, so I cleaned it good, put new coolant in. Even installed a new fan. But just cranking it and letting it run at the house I couldn't get it to heat up enough for the fan to kick on. I finally got to ride it for a good length and it started working. 

If you don't already have a service manual, it's very helpful to track down electrical issues with the wiring diagrams. There are also test procedures to check the fan, temp sensor, and other parts step by step to make sure they are working.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Looking at the wiring diagram, I believe the Fan is on it's own circuit. The plug you connected, should have only been for the 4wd. Unless it was the main plug, and you would have had way more than just no fan.












1) CDI Magneto
2) Rectifier - Regulator
3) Main Switch
4) Battery
5) Main Fuse
6) Starter Relay
7) Starter Motor
8) Starting Circuit Cut-off Relay
9) Ignition Fuse
10) Park Switch
11) Diode 1
12) Rear Brake Switch
13) CDI Unit
14) Ignition Coil
15) Spark Plug 
16) Speed Sensor
17) Circuit Breaker (fan motor)
18) Thermo Switch
19) Fan Motor
20) Neutral Indicator Light
21) Reverse Indicator Light
22) Park Indicator Light
23) Reverse Relay
24) Reverse Switch
25) Neutral Switch
26) Diode 2
27) Four Wheel Drive Indicator Light
28) Coolant Temperature Indicator Light
29) Thermo Switch
30) Four-wheel Drive Fuse
31) On Command Four Wheel Drive Select Switch
32) Gear Motor
33) Four Wheel Drive Switch
34) Auxiliary DC Jack Fuse
35) Auxiliary DC Jack
36) Headlight Fuse
37) Handlebar Switch Left
38) Lights Switch
39) Engine Stop Switch
40) Start Switch
41) Headlight
42) Tailight
43) Speedometer Light (optional)


----------



## bulldog44

Thanks for the reply!
I have the Haynes manual, and have bookmarked everything I feel I need at this moment on my computer, including the wiring diagram above.
I rode all day Sat., and I guess I never got it hot enough to kick the fan on, unless I am not hearing it. I too have cleaned the outside of the radiator, and fluid levels are good.
Only thing that got hot was the muffler, as per the wife complaining sitting behind me...LOL!
I will do the test procedures to check the fan next...
Thanks again,
Bulldog...


----------



## gpinjason

Hope you get it figured out. The Kodiak is a little beast of a machine. I had a 2002, then sold it, and couldn't pass this 2001 up when my neighbor was practically giving it away.


----------

